# Turkey Soup



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This morning I remembered that I had a turkey carcass in the fridge outside. Have you ever made it?









So, I had to make soup. I put the carrot and celery in whole, then after I strained 
the turkey bones out, I put the chopped celery and sliced carrots back in with the turkey meat.

I cooked rice in with the soup, then made drop biscuits with my homemade
bisquick mix. I also kicked the biscuits up a notch with two tablespoons of dried 
onion flakes...It’s pretty good. I’m going to freeze half of it. 
My pooch is happy, happy to get some turkey morsels.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Mmmmm! Looks good! I have the turkey carcass in the freezer, with plans for a stew at some point.

I really like the idea of what you're calling drop biscuits. I'd call them dumplings, but either way the onion is a great addition.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mine always ends up as green split pea soup, yum!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Not a lot of difference between drop biscuits and drop dumplings I think, I would have said those are dumplings and that is turkey and dumplings. I prefer flat dumplings.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What’s flat dumplings? I was deciding between motza balls and drop biscuits, 
biscuits won.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Dumplings that are rolled and cut like very wide and thick noodles. This is similar to what my mother make except hers were an inch or more wide instead of the half inch here. Includes a pic.









Old-Fashioned Chicken & Dumplings


This homemade chicken and dumplings recipe has been passed down through generations and brings to mind the old-fashioned flavors of Grandma's kitchen.




newengland.com


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Dumplings that are rolled and cut like very wide and thick noodles. This is similar to what my mother make except hers were an inch or more wide instead of the half inch here. Includes a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We call that dish "chicken and pastry". Learned that from my North Carolina born wife.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Dumplings that are rolled and cut like very wide and thick noodles. This is similar to what my mother make except hers were an inch or more wide instead of the half inch here. Includes a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that’s the way Cracker Barrel makes them...They’re good alrighty, but a lot more work. The ones that I made are just one cup of bisquit mix and one cup of milk, mix and drop. Did you ever have the cheddar biscuits that the Red Lobster serves? They are the best.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

No never had the Red Lobster cheddar biscuits. None in this area now, only went to the one that was twice. Valuable property off I-45. Bought out and built a convenience store there.

I grew up on flat dumplings and have my grandmother's recipe. Of course mine never turn out like her's or mom's from the same recipe. Yeah I've had dumplings like you made and like them. Dang it now I'm hungry for chicken and dumplings.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

rjniles said:


> We call that dish "chicken and pastry". Learned that from my North Carolina born wife.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


The dumplings do have a sort of pastry feel in the mouth.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm bad. I boiled up my turkey leftovers and was contemplating my turkey stew but there wasn't enough meat left to risk all of the other ingredients. So, I picked a little and tossed the bones saving only the broth. This is where I have become lazy. Instead of salvaging every morsel of meat from that bird I'm headed to the freezer to grab a large package of chicken thighs to substitute and maybe try TKs soup version. The homemade bisquick mix intrigues me and I love dumplings.

Rainy day so this may be a good project J

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey, I found the Red Lobster Bisquit recipe...These biscuits are going to be in my near future. 
It calls for Bisquit mix...here’s my homemade bisquick recipe that I discovered last week. Basically It’s one tablespoon of crisco to one cup of flour.

Bisquick Recipe
3 cups sifted flour
3 Tablespoons Crisco
1-1/2 tea baking powder
1 teaspoon kosher salt
Whiz all in food processor for a couple of
minutes...store in fridge.

Red Lobster biscuits...here’s the link and watch the video








Red Lobster Cheddar Bay Biscuits - CopyKat Recipes


Enjoy Red Lobster Cheddar Bay Biscuits anytime with this easy copycat recipe. Simple to make with Bisquick, cheese, butter, and seasonings.




copykat.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> I'm bad. I boiled up my turkey leftovers and was contemplating my turkey stew but there wasn't enough meat left to risk all of the other ingredients. So, I picked a little and tossed the bones saving only the broth. This is where I have become lazy. Instead of salvaging every morsel of meat from that bird I'm headed to the freezer to grab a large package of chicken thighs to substitute and maybe try TKs soup version. The homemade bisquick mix intrigues me and I love dumplings.
> 
> Rainy day so this may be a good project J
> 
> Bud


Nothing wrong with putting thighs into the soup.
after you spoon in the dumplings, Simmer them for about 12 to 15 minutes.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Hey, I found the Red Lobster Bisquit recipe...


Saved it, it'll be coming up soon here also.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Hell, maybe I’ll whip em up today, got nothin’ else to do!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Your version looks good.

Turkey hash (turkey, light clear gravy, taters, celery and onions) is on the menu for dinner tonight.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Years ago we took a trip to Lancaster Pa...Amish country; they had a dish called
Turkey Fillin’ Dinner...It was stuffing with bits of turkey in it smothered in gravy.

Well, ever since I occasionally make Chicken Fillin’ Dinner if I have some chicken left over.
I make my own version of stove top stuffing with white bread moistened with a little of chicken broth, then add thyme, sage, salt and pepper, chopped celery, chopped onions, and fry it in olive oil and butter until it gets a bit crusty.

Then you can make a creamy gravy with the chicken broth and milk.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Not a lot of difference between drop biscuits and drop dumplings I think, I would have said those are dumplings and that is turkey and dumplings. I prefer flat dumplings.


I like flat dumplings as well.



rjniles said:


> We call that dish "chicken and pastry". Learned that from my North Carolina born wife.


My first wife's family made a chicken and dumpling dish they called Popeye. They were flat and cut like squares or noodles.
All I remember well is the amount of eggs used. At least six whole eggs for a batch.
It was amazing and I have yet to taste a dumpling as good.
They were kinda firm like noodles, but not as firm. They were really good. I have no way to get the recipe so I hope someone recognizes the name Popeye.
They were from Michigan if that helps?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Popeye dumplings








Popeye Chicken Dumplings


From the Kitchen of: Jessica Brainard Popeye Chicken Dumplings BROTH: “I still can remember my Great Grandma (Myrtle Mom) standing at the kitchen counter rolling out my favorite dish Popeye. You…




divajessdomesticgoddess.wordpress.com





This...








Pioneer Cut Dumplings from the 1800's


Pioneers didn't have much, but what they did have they made the best of. This is a cross between dumplings and noodles, uses only 4 ingredients and is a great comfort food. We have never modified it from the original recipe which has been passed in our family I think forever.




www.allrecipes.com





neither of these has a lot of eggs...maybe they were making multiple batches?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Could it have come from Knoephle?
Some say it originally was from pinching pieces of dough off & putting it in the soup. Lots of recipes under that name.









Knoephla - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





@Two Knots, I found one recipe that says it's originally from Gnocchi! Italy to Russia to Germany to US.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My soup is simmering and smells so good. I skipped the dumplings, more interested in eating than cooking. I'll serve it over some crushed saltines. I used a package of california blend frozen veggies, carrots, cauliflower, and broccoli. Then added a cup of frozen peas. 6 small potatoes, 2 medium onions, and a variety of seasonings. I'll tune up the taste once it is done simmering. Plus LOTS of chicken.

It is a big pot so should survive for the football game tonight.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds good, like a chicken vegetable soup.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

First bowl is gone and it was good. I call it a stew as it has lots of potatoes.

Still planning to make the bisquick dumplings, maybe make it one day and then the stew later.

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well I made them, very easy to whip up. I just spooned them on the cookie sheet.
The recipe made 12 ... they were good, but still not as good Red 
Lobsters.
I heated up the last of the sausage balls and made a salad.

And, as long as the oven was on, I whipped up this 50’s cake
from copy cats...except I ran out of sugar ( only had 1/4 cup white sugar, so substituted 3/4 cup of light brown sugar....I also added 1 teaspoon vanilla.
It was very good, and easy to do too.








Made Famous by the 50s Cake


This delicious hot milk sponge cake was made famous in the 1950s, but is still completely delicious now. Hot milk might not sound the most appealing to you on first read, but trust us, this is one cake recipe you won't soon forget. Garnished with strawberries and powdered sugar, this cake is...




www.recipelion.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> And, as long as the oven was on, I whipped up this 50’s cake
> from copy cats...except I ran out of sugar ( only had 1/4 cup white sugar, so substituted 3/4 cup of light brown sugar....I also added 1 teaspoon vanilla.
> It was very good, and easy to do too.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with subing light or dark brown sugar for white I do it often even though I have plenty white sugar. It changes the taste and not for the worse.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> Popeye dumplings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife at the time made them and I remember 6 eggs in one batch. Thats why I remember them so well. The recipe came from mom and grandmother. Maybe one day I just try and make them without a recipe. Never know? I rarely use recipes.
Maybe one day I remember to ask her.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

So, if someone looks up Hot Milk Sponge Cake, here, will the computer suggest Turkey Soup Thread?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We like to keep it interesting. You never know what direction will take.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> We like to keep it interesting. You never know what direction will take.


I'm not laughing at you, it's your creativity at its best. Just the situation is funny. I've often wished there was more organization to the forum but, viewers don't seem to mind.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What’s not organized? We often veer off topic on hand on the cooking forum.
BTW ...On my list to make soon is chinese almond cookies. I love them and going to try Martha’s Chinese almond cookies. LOL.. 








Chinese Almond Cookies Recipe


These Chinese almond cookies are one of Martha's favorites and like her, you can fill your cookie jar with them or gift at a cookie swap.




www.marthastewart.com


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Two Knots, look at the recommended threads below. What is the common denominator? 😁


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Donno, you tell me.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Holy moly a cup and half of fat to 3 3/4 cup flour!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here’s another almond cookie recipe








Chinese Almond Cookies


Chinese almond cookies typically use lard, but butter is a great substitute. You can also swap in almond flour for the all-purpose flour.




www.tasteofhome.com





and another ... I like this one because the lard will produces the traditional Restaurant almond cookie taste.








Chinese Restaurant Almond Cookies


These fine-textured, crumbly almond cookies are traditionally made with lard, but are delicious with butter, as well.




www.allrecipes.com


----------

